# Renting in Chiang Mai



## steveb83 (Oct 29, 2013)

I will be heading over to chiang mai probably mid december (solo) for a documentary project will be living there for up to a year and was wondering if I should arrange flat/apartment/condo whatever you call it before going or wait till I get out there. I have a budget of around 5,000 baht per month well that is what I would ideally like to spend. 

My reqiurements are a reasonable internet connection, and thats about it, I was also wondering on certain areas to avoid living. I have heard you pay alot more online for accomodation. 

I am also 30 years old so would like to think I am still of an age where I can go out and party every now and again not sure if this makes any difference on locations to live. (I'm by no means a raging party animal)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Steve:

Wait until you get there. "Seeing is believing". When selecting pay attention to noise, smells, and transportation. 

Good luck.


----------



## steveb83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply stednick.

Sounds best to wait till I get there. 

Just as a final thought I'm assuming there are plenty of places to rent,this was my reason for considering getting somewhere before I went out. How would I go about finding somewhere, is it local agents or do I just go into buildings and ask. Not sure how it all works once I'm out there.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

steveb83 said:


> Thanks for the reply stednick.
> 
> Sounds best to wait till I get there.
> 
> Just as a final thought I'm assuming there are plenty of places to rent,this was my reason for considering getting somewhere before I went out. How would I go about finding somewhere, is it local agents or do I just go into buildings and ask. Not sure how it all works once I'm out there.


In your shoes I would simply ask around. Just be careful, don't fold to any "hurry up" talk. You have plenty of time and there are plenty of good places available, and they will be available next week and next month. 

Take a couple of weeks to make your decision. You need to know where you will need to be (work wise), where you will want to be (entertainment wise), shopping, etc.

Don't sign any "long-term" commitment until your have thoroughly checked the place out. Go slow and be careful in your selection(s).

Good luck.


----------



## AlanaB (Nov 5, 2013)

I recommend Smith Apartments, close to Chiang Mai Gate (I am staying here just now). They are booked out until January because they are very popular with location independent workers...so the internet connection is super fast. Thats why I choose it! Its quite cheap too


----------



## AlanaB (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm, I just realised you mentioned 5000 baht per month. I know TEFL teachers living off 9000 baht per month who are struggling. You may need to rethink partying on such a small budget. The locals do live on a lot less, but you can expect your lifestyle to change dramatically


----------



## steveb83 (Oct 29, 2013)

AlanaB said:


> Hmm, I just realised you mentioned 5000 baht per month. I know TEFL teachers living off 9000 baht per month who are struggling. You may need to rethink partying on such a small budget. The locals do live on a lot less, but you can expect your lifestyle to change dramatically


I have 5/6,000 just for accommodation that isn't my whole budget. How much are the smith apartments. i have roughly another 20,000 a month to live enough.


----------

